# Ever brought an unsocialized golden into your pack?



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Quick background: 
Some of you may not know that we adopted Jenna (age 9) two years ago. She was very aggressive towards Brandy from the beginning, also hypothyroid, and we've worked hard at her rehabilitation. 

She and Brandy now play together, but only on Jenna's terms. If we try to give Brandy individual attention, Jenna gives warning growls or tries to physically block the encounter. We don't allow her to stop us from petting and playing with Brandy, but it does cause tension between them. Jenna also carries her bone everywhere when Brandy is around, as sort of a security blanket. 

NOW
Brandy left two days ago for a two-week training camp. (I'm about to undergo major surgery and she was out of control on a leash.) Meanwhile, Jenna is racing around here doing happy dances! Gone is the growling and grumpiness. Gone is the bone in her mouth at all times. 
She's acting like a bouncing puppy instead of a geriatric dog. 

We have a shih tzu at home, and Jenna has rarely had a problem with him. 

So wonder how we break it to her that Brandy isn't gone for good? Brandy is always sunny and happy, although she's very submissive to Jenna, who will probably be p.o.'d when she sees Brandy walk through the door. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, just a thought here. When Brandy comes back she most likely will be a different dog, just getting control of the leash will make all the difference in the world. That alone may make the difference in the household.

Actually though, I see it as Jenna being the problem not Brandy. So Jenna may need to be set in her place by you, because right now she is pulling the shots with all the blocking and growling and the like and controlling the situations even with her pack leaders. Two females depending on them can be a problem no matter what you do but gaining the status above them will set them in there in place.

If one looks at Cesar M's pack, they will note this to be true. In a pack there is only but one leader! And all dogs within that pack comply with that one leader and they do all get along. There is no male/male or female/female problems. It's all based on leadership.

So I think your key is to keep working as hard as you have been on rehabilitating, you've done and excellent job to date, but more work is needed since once a dog has that status, it is more work to gain it back.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Many times, and I do own dogs that would *rather* live without a certain dog or type of dog (personality, and in Rigby's case, even certain breeds he dislikes) but peace always is the case in my house. I am very quick to reward tolerant behavior and encourage play and quick to crate up or send out of the room (silently, without a word) a dog that gets "ugly" or pushy. If you saw the episode of Victoria's show with the Siberian Husky, you'll know what I mean- only I do that for pushy behavior with other dogs as well as humans.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Dianna, every behaviorist we consulted wanted to start with Brandy first even though we were certain that Jenna was the problem. So we'll see if their advice was correct. As for leadership, I wish Cesar had a correspondence course I could take! 

ACC: I haven't seen the Siberian Husky episode but I'll watch for it. In the meantime, you wouldn't want to come down here to Texas for a week or so would you? I could sure use a demonstration. 

When we've crated Jenna, or moved her to another room, her anxiety level skyrockets. She completely soaks herself with saliva, and also acts even worse towards Brandy the rest of the day. It's like her resentment grows.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sounds like you are doing a great job though with her. I know when Her Maj first came here she was HORRIBLE with my dogs. She was moved from her previous foster because she would go after her other dog. In Ruthie's case she was fearful (as well as of royal lineage and used to demanding all sorts of things!) I kept her separated initially and anytime we were all together she was ALWAYS leashed. I would use leash corrections every time she growled and I watched her like a hawk. I tried to intervene BEFORE she growled - I just had to learn her signals. It was a lot of work, but it paid off. Ruthie now will just plow through my pack as if they didn't exist. She will share space with them, even dog beds. She will wait her turn to be fed...BUT if I kicked the rest of my pack out of the house...Ruthie would not complain!! 

I have fostered a lot of "dog aggressive" goldens and labs. Not sure how I ended up with them all, but there you are. The only way I could be successful was by limiting their exposure to the other dogs intially, constantly keeping them on leash whenever there were other dogs around, and also allowing the "issue dog" to have opportunities to roam around without any other dogs. Some of the fosters I had really were fearful more than aggressive and needed to get the lay of the land in order to find all the "escape routes" should they feel intimidated. Learning their signals - they all throw them - really helped me to understand what and how they were feeling and when. 

There is a DVD called "Calming Signals" by Turrid Rugass (sp??) that teaches about dog's body language. It can be very helpful.

I hope your surgery goes ok - I hope it's nothing too awful for you. Will keep our paws crossed here that your road to recovery is smooth!!!!!:crossfing


----------

